# Manitoba Canada



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi! Is there anyone else here that is in Manitoba, Canada? There aren't any Fancy Show type mice anywhere around here, that I know of. Just pet shop mice. If anyone has any info please feel free to send me an email, [email protected]
I used to breed mice and rats for years. Then I got pregnant and had a baby... then broke my leg.. Now I am on the mend and getting back into mice (and maybe rats too!). I would love to know if there are any proper mouse breeders around, I would even consider driving up to 5 hours each way to get some. 
Hopefully I have done this right but here is a photo of the babies I am waiting to get!


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi and Welcome, glad your on the mend I'm looking for my first mice


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

those are beautiful babies! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Splash of Satin (Apr 9, 2014)

Hope you can find some!


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello! by any chance could you or anyone that has bred before PM so i can clear up some of my doubts?


----------

